# 2 x 4 scraps - Repurposed



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

WARNING! The content presented below is not an example of fine woodworking! :laughing::yes:

I finally decided to do something about some of the scrap 2x4's I have been collecting. Some of them date back to when I built my storage building in 2001 or 2002 (can't remember the exact date).

Most of the pieces are less than 20 inches with a couple a little longer.

So, I devised a plan. I will make some crates.









Rip 'em up. Cut 'em up. Glue and nail 'em up.
I spent a little while this evening prepping the stock. Some of the pieces were ripped in half giving me two equal pieces 3/4 x 3 1/2 minus the 1/16th kerf for the ripping blade on the table saw. I made two passes. Make one pass, flip it end for end and make a second pass. The scrap falls away.

For the slats, I set the blade just a little more than 1/4 inch away from the fence. I used a homemade push stick that is 3/4 inch wide. That way I was able to push both pieces past the blade with the stick. The blade was set just proud of the 1 1/2 inch thickness and it made a kerf in the push stick about 1/8 inch deep. Cheep plywood stick. I can make more. It worked really well.

I used my wooden hand screw clamps to hold the ends of the crate in place while I attached the bottom pieces. Then, it was on to the sides. The clamp held one side still while I attached the slats on the other. Then I clamped the slats to the table while I attached the remaining two slats.

The crate isn't very big - about 9" x 8" but it is a start. I am going to make a couple to hold Blu Ray movies and DVD's. We have a lot of those.

Note that some of the boards had been out in the weather, but I rescued them a few weeks ago before we had all the bad storms, and Tropical Storm Bill a few days ago. So they were dry.









I will post a picture or three as I make more of them. They are designed to have a rustic look. I little sanding on the edges and this one will be ready for paint or stain.

I think I have enough stock cut for about eight more crates of different sizes.

I see now where one of those gang rip saws would come in real handy! I can get about 8-9 slats out of a 2x4 1/4" x 1 1/2".

You know, if I had to buy the 2x4's, the small crates would cost about $.75 each (not counting staples and a dab or two of glue.)









The good thing is, they won't be going to the dump!








Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

More pics. I have enough scrap cut up to make about ten of these smaller crates (8"x10" or less).

My wife will be staining them when we finish building a toy box we are building.

Looks like the coffee table had a pair of mini me's!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used my hand screw clamps to hold the pieces during assembly. :yes:


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

cool stuff!!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

MT
Looks like you put the wood to good use. 
Those little crates can be useful in the house or in your shop. 
I like little projects like that.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Very unique idea to get rid of those "left-overs"! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

That's very cool - you could put a lazy susan on the bottom and keep stacking them LOL - thanks for sharing


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> WARNING! The content presented below is not an example of fine woodworking! :laughing::yes:



Not Fine wood working... MY @$$. 

I find 2X?s hard to work with because they are soft and often twisted and lets face it the appeal of the wood grain doesn't finish very well compared to the hard woods we all love to work. But... These are beautiful. I have been trying to figure out what the heck to do with my Scrap 2X?'s for years and now I feel inspired. 

Pure unadulterated brilliance. I bet you got many cool points from your wife for this one. 

You know what would be cool a challenge to see what everyone can make with old 2Xs that are laying around the house. I know what I am building this week end.

What is your plan for finishing these crates?

Thank you MT and nice Job.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> What is your plan for finishing these crates?


Ha ha, I don't plan on finishing them. :thumbsup: Too much work! 

But, my sweetie will do it. Probably the same stain as the coffee table crates. As for the others, that's up to whoever ends up with them. :yes:

A few weeks ago, I rode through a neighboring subdivision looking for some scrap piles at sever new homes being built. Man, those guys must be good with their estimates because I didn't see anything but one concrete covered board. :thumbdown: They must use their scrap for nailers.


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

Is that her finish work in the pics? Looks really clean. Nice cabinets.

I used to work on Mass housing developments 10 years ago and used to walk through looking for scrap anything and one time I started up a conversation with the Superintendent and found out that they hire clean up crews to collect all the cut off wood who then sell it off to mulch companies. thats probably why you had slim pickings.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sniffles said:


> Is that her finish work in the pics? Looks really clean. Nice cabinets.


Yes sir. She did a great job on the stain and glaze. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSW_Shop (Jun 7, 2015)

Great idea, who doesn't have scraps like this lying around? I save EVERYTHING! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, she said she was going to leave 'em natural. That's cool by me. :yes:

Now she has her paints in a third crate. She has been going to those painting parties and got inspired so she came home and bought her own supplies and filled up one of the crates. :icon_smile:


----------



## popawalker (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Mike, Been a long time, and different forum. Great idea for the scraps. Now if we could figure a way to use them for photography, ;0) .

Steve


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

MSW_Shop said:


> Great idea, who doesn't have scraps like this lying around? I save EVERYTHING! Thanks for sharing!


Yeah, I know what you mean. Even penny match box size. (Are penny matches still a penny?)

John

_____________________________________________________

Football combines the two worst things about America: it is violence punctuated by committee meetings.

George Will


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

popawalker said:


> Hey Mike, Been a long time, and different forum. Great idea for the scraps. Now if we could figure a way to use them for photography, ;0) .
> 
> Steve


Hello Steve.
How about props for table top photography! :thumbsup:

Man I bet every crane in 9 counties is being used these days with all the expansion work going on around here. :yes:


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

MT you have inspired me. 










These are so simple to make and yet rewarding and purposeful I think I am going to make a a bunch more of these.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sniffles said:


> MT you have inspired me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go. That's how I would do it. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

And the beat goes on... :thumbsup:

No two are alike. 

2x4 scraps and pallet boards (cleaned up).


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> A few weeks ago, I rode through a neighboring subdivision looking for some scrap piles at sever new homes being built. Man, those guys must be good with their estimates because I didn't see anything but one concrete covered board. :thumbdown: They must use their scrap for nailers.


When building multiple homes in one area they sometimes cut all the lumber to length before it gets to site, and it can get cut before the lumber is even sized to length, so there's almost no waste at all and zero scraps at the site.


----------



## Sniffles (May 26, 2015)

Where is all the staple and nail holes we all love from Pallet lumber? As always MT... NICE! :drink:


----------



## tchara (Aug 1, 2015)

*Crates*

Pretty cool crates. I have a hard time throwing any scrap away. After awhile it builds up so much, my OCD kicks in and I end up throwing it all away. Then within a few days I'm kicking myself because I threw away the perfect piece for a project. 

But I guess the next time the OCD kicks in, I'll start making crates!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

tchara said:


> Pretty cool crates. I have a hard time throwing any scrap away. After awhile it builds up so much, my OCD kicks in and I end up throwing it all away. Then within a few days I'm kicking myself because I threw away the perfect piece for a project.
> 
> But I guess the next time the OCD kicks in, I'll start making crates!


I made one for the cabinet in the bathroom and filled it with my medical supplies. They can be useful...and basically free.

When you consider the average kitchen cabinet is about 11 1/4 inches on the inside, some 8x10's would be a good fit.

And then there is the kitchen table. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats really nice


----------

